# Resident Return Visa - Advice needed



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm in a situation wherein my PR travel rights have expired in November 2020 (I'm currently onshore), and I think I would need RR Visa in order to travel out and return back into Australia. Could I please know, what is the process to apply this visa and what documents need to be submitted to the home affairs. 

Additionally, would getting a RR visa have any adverse impact on my PR status or citizenship application that I may do in the future?

Thank you in anticipation.

Regards, 
Paresh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pareshs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in a situation wherein my PR travel rights have expired in November 2020 (I'm currently onshore), and I think I would need RR Visa in order to travel out and return back into Australia. Could I please know, what is the process to apply this visa and what documents need to be submitted to the home affairs.
> 
> ...


If you don’t get a RRV, your pr is as good as dead and buried and along with it your citizenship
How long have you lived in Australia in the last 5 years and what is your ties there ?
Cheers


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Process for an RRV is documented on the Home Affairs website.



https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/getting-a-visa/visa-listing/resident-return-visa-155-157



The only impact it would have on a citizenship application is to potentially delay to eligibility after you return. But that will depend on how long you are out of the country.

Assuming you are not going overseas at the request of your Australian employer, at the time you apply you must have been:

living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years 
a permanent resident or eligible New Zealand citizen for the past 12 months 
away from Australia for no more than 12 months in total in the past 4 years, including no more than 90 days in total in the past 12 months


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

NB said:


> If you don’t get a RRV, your pr is as good as dead and buried and along with it your citizenship
> How long have you lived in Australia in the last 5 years and what is your ties there ?
> Cheers


Right, so are you suggesting that RR visa is a compulsory visa to get even if I need to apply for citizenship apart from the benefit of travelling overseas?

Also, I have been in Australia for nearly fours years now. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pareshs said:


> Right, so are you suggesting that RR visa is a compulsory visa to get even if I need to apply for citizenship apart from the benefit of travelling overseas?
> 
> Also, I have been in Australia for nearly fours years now. Thanks.


Without a RRV you cannot enter Australia now
Had you been in Australia, RRV was not required
As you have lived for 4 years in the last 5 years you should be able to get a RRV without a problem
But apply asap
Cheers


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

If you leave Australia after your travel validity expires, or it expires when you are outside Australia, you will not be able to return to Australia as a permanent resident without an RRV

Technically you can leave Australia without a RRV, but you will require one to be re-admitted into the country - so far better to get it before you leave.


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

Moulard said:


> Process for an RRV is documented on the Home Affairs website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks, that indicates no major impact on citizenship status as I only plan to visit overseas for 30 days or so.. Cheers.


----------



## theonerox (Oct 28, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm in a situation wherein my PR travel rights have expired in November 2020 (I'm currently onshore), and I think I would need RR Visa in order to travel out and return back into Australia. Could I please know, what is the process to apply this visa and what documents need to be submitted to the home affairs.
> 
> ...


HI Paresh,

I have applied for RRV onshore. I hadn't completed my 2 years of residency, however I received the grant in 2 hours. I would recommend you to apply for RRV, just in case if there is any emergency travel planned for you.

Regards
Varun


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

theonerox said:


> HI Paresh,
> 
> I have applied for RRV onshore. I hadn't completed my 2 years of residency, however I received the grant in 2 hours. I would recommend you to apply for RRV, just in case if there is any emergency travel planned for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Varun, 

Thanks for the feedback. Did you apply recently and received the grant in couple of hours?


----------



## theonerox (Oct 28, 2015)

pareshs said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Did you apply recently and received the grant in couple of hours?


 Yes I applied last week from onshore


----------



## pareshs (Jun 2, 2015)

theonerox said:


> Yes I applied last week from onshore


Wow, that is fantastic. I will apply today itself. Cheers.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

NB said:


> Without a RRV you cannot enter Australia now
> Had you been in Australia, RRV was not required
> As you have lived for 4 years in the last 5 years you should be able to get a RRV without a problem
> But apply asap
> Cheers


Hi NB, theonerox,

I just submitted my citizenship couple of days back and currently its in "Received" status.

My PR is expired already on FEB-2021. Currently i don't have any plans going India/overseas but just want to know if i can still apply for RRV or not just to be on safe side for any emergency. if i have to apply RRV, do i have to do seperate application for my partner and myself? or single application is fine

Special thanks NB for your active replying all the time


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Ktoda said:


> I just submitted my citizenship couple of days back and currently its in "Received" status.
> 
> My PR is expired already on FEB-2021. Currently i don't have any plans going India/overseas but just want to know if i can still apply for RRV or not just to be on safe side for any emergency. if i have to apply RRV, do i have to do seperate application for my partner and myself? or single application is fine


You need not apply for RRV unless you plan to travel. If you have been living in Australia for more than 2 years (which I assume you have) then your RRV will be granted in few hrs and you may choose to do so if there is any emergency which requires you to travel.

On your second question, both applications are separate for RRV


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

fugitive_4u said:


> You need not apply for RRV unless you plan to travel. If you have been living in Australia for more than 2 years (which I assume you have) then your RRV will be granted in few hrs and you may choose to do so if there is any emergency which requires you to travel.
> 
> On your second question, both applications are separate for RRV


Thanks For this Fugitive_4u


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

theonerox said:


> HI Paresh,
> 
> I have applied for RRV onshore. I hadn't completed my 2 years of residency, however I received the grant in 2 hours. I would recommend you to apply for RRV, just in case if there is any emergency travel planned for you.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, 

How long have you been in Australia when you applied for RRV? 

Thank you


----------



## theonerox (Oct 28, 2015)

lei27 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> How long have you been in Australia when you applied for RRV?
> 
> Thank you


Hey there,

I had completed 13 months when I applied for RRV.

Regards
Varun


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

theonerox said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I had completed 13 months when I applied for RRV.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this mate!


----------



## lei27 (Aug 21, 2021)

theonerox said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I had completed 13 months when I applied for RRV.
> 
> ...


How long was the RRV granted to you? Is it 5 years?


----------



## snowingreen (Jan 20, 2016)

theonerox said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I had completed 13 months when I applied for RRV.
> 
> ...


Hi , 
did you submit PCC(AUS/other) while applying for RRV ? I too have completed 13 months in total but only 9 months in last 12 months. Please clarify


----------



## mayur_u (10 mo ago)

Hi Varun,

So, had you not completed 730 days of stay when you applied gor rrv ?? 

When you applied for RRV , how many months o were remained on your PR before dt of expiry




pareshs said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Did you apply recently and received the grant in couple of hours?


----------

